# my gang- lots of pics.



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres my 4 current bettas. They all share a divided 10 gallon.

Sparkie-Veiltail.. He's my old dude  Comming up in April marks 4 years I've had him. 

























Blaze-Super delta... He's missing half his tail after the filter ate the whole thing one nights 

































Kush- Halfmoon..when I first got him and now. He got in a scrap after he thought it would be fun to jump the divider so he looks beat up right now 

































Zues- marble halfmoon. when i first got him and now. He's who Kush fought with and he lost big time even though he's much bigger so he also looks beat up in his pics.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

You have a beautiful gang. I'm sorry those two decided to be meanies and beat one another up :[ a little aquarium salt should heal them right up!


----------



## cloudgodd (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE your boys!!!!!!!! 

Welcome!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW, they are all very stunning. Sorry to hear about the fight. I really love Blaze. WHat color is he?


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks everyone  

mysquishy...im not good with the technical colors so I just call Blaze a copper/black/red super delta lollol.. maybe someone who knows colors well could help us??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Blaze is a copper.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks doggy. i wasn't sure if he would still be considered a coppper since he has black face an red in his fins. He's my most aggressive/active betta. I read somewhere that coppers are more aggressive than other bettas..anyone else heard that?

im just waiting for my camera to charge then going to post a pic of their tank


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all really pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Beautiful fish!! Welcome to the forum.


 
thanks and thanks  It says I joined back in Jan 09 but I don't really remember ever joining lol just re-discovered the forum today :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

my favorite one is the first picture of zuese he is beautiful.. wow... welcome to the forum you will find lots of info


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> my favorite one is the first picture of zuese he is beautiful.. wow... welcome to the forum you will find lots of info


 
hahah yeah i wish he stayed like that!!! im not really a fan of all blue bettas :shock: zeus is cool though. he's super laid back and chill...in over a year i've had him hes never built me a bubble nest or flared though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Kaisa said:


> thanks doggy. i wasn't sure if he would still be considered a coppper since he has black face an red in his fins. He's my most aggressive/active betta. I read somewhere that coppers are more aggressive than other bettas..anyone else heard that?
> 
> im just waiting for my camera to charge then going to post a pic of their tank


Never heard of it, and personally I don't believe it, and the myth that CTs are more aggressive. In my experience, that's not true.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You've got some beautiful boys. I love Sparkie's lips ! So big!


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> You've got some beautiful boys. I love Sparkie's lips ! So big!


LOL thanks... sparkies lips never use to be that big. Since he's aged they've gotten WAY bigger.. Or maybe his face is getting smaller

more pics of spark


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sparkie-WOW! 4 whole Years! Happy Birthday To Him!!

Zues-WOW! He's GEORGIOUS!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oo the first one looks so like old. lol. And weird idk y. Not to be mean because i like old


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww...Sparky is so cute with those big lips.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> oo the first one looks so like old. lol. And weird idk y. Not to be mean because i like old


 
yeah he look weird cuz he's an old grampa!!! just like old people look weird too, so do bettas! lol 

here he is in his better, younger days (the day i brought him home)


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

heres my old crowntail someone surrendered to me. I found him dead one morening with no obvious symtoms. he was perfectly healthy when we went to bed. 

Im getting two more bettas this weekend so I will add pics of them too once they settle in 

Tika


----------

